# Wie Equalizer richtig einstellen? (Corsair HS 1)



## Plinius (26. September 2011)

hallo leute

ich hab mich früher nie mit equalizern rumgespielt, meist alles out of the box so benützt
ich hab mich vor kurzem nach langem hin und her doch für das corsair hs1 entschieden, günstiger preis und vor allem etwas was ich lange vermisst hab: tragekomfort (mit brille) über mehrere stunden

in einigen reviews habe ich gelesen, dass der sound des HS1 weitaus über dem standard dieser preisklasse liegt - ABER man sollte sich mit dem equalizer spielen
zunächst dachte...naja...meist reichen doch standard settings, oder?
naja und ich hab mich jetzt anhand meiner musik und meiner unglaublich manigfaltigen fachkenntniss mit dem equalizer auseinandergesetzt und obwohl ich 0 ahnung habe was ich da tue klingt die musik tatsächlich schon besser

allerdings würde ich euch um euren rat bitten wie ich den equalizer richtig einstellen sollte wenn es um musik geht
im anhang ist ein screenshot meiner jetzigen einstellung - taugt das was oder ist das unsinn?
falls es da keine konkrete "ideale einstellung" gibt - gibt es allgemeine tipps wie man die equalizer gut einstellt?
was genau kann ich mir unter den frequenzen vorstellen - oder heißt es einfach durchprobieren und nur keinen pegel auf anschlag stellen?

ich weiß man sollte pro musikrichtung eine eigene config haben, aber ich kenne mich, ich stell da nicht für jedes lied um, das heißt ich suche eher eine allgemeine musik einstellung
für spiele werde ich mich vermutlich eh nochmal extra spielen müssen

ich hoffe ich rede für die fachkundigen hier nicht allzu großen stuss und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein bissl weiterhelfen 
herzlichen dank im voraus!


----------



## turbosnake (26. September 2011)

Man sollte den EQ bei Musik komplett auslassen oder alles auf neutral! Denn es hat seinen Grund warum es genauso aufgenommen wurde und nicht anders.
Alles andere ist Blödsinn und zeigt das man das falsche Produkt, also die falsche Abstimmung, gekauft hat.

Man sollte mit dem EQ gar nicht arbeiten, ansonsnten nur minimal.


----------



## Plinius (26. September 2011)

aha
das ist interessant, das heißt bei einem qualitativ gutem gerät braucht man theoretisch am equalizer gar nix verstellen?
das ist gut zu wissen, danke


----------



## turbosnake (26. September 2011)

Das ist meine Meinung, deshalb warte mal auf die anderen.
Wobei ich das Corsair nicht einschätzen kann, denke aber das es etwas teuer ist.


----------



## Bier (26. September 2011)

Also eine ''perfekte Einstellung'' gibt es da nicht. Ich persönlich lasse alles so wie es ist und verstelle nichts.
Ich denke jeder sollte es so machen wie es einem selber am besten gefällt. 
Deshalb geht man auch vorher Probehören, bevor man sich Lautsprecher kauft und vergleicht mit anderen. 
Was aber glaub ich besser wäre, ist wenn du anstatt die Bässe und Höhen anhebst, einfach diese neutral lässt und die Mitten absenkst. 
Aber das muss jetzt nicht unbedingt stimmen. Ich hab bei solchen Software EQ's immer das Gefühl, dass sie schnell verzerren, wenn man Frequenzen anhebt.


----------



## iceman650 (26. September 2011)

Hier kannst du dich einmal kurz einlesen. Equalizer: Übersicht Frequenzbereiche – Gratis Download Frequenztabelle – delamar.de
Da steht ungefähr, was in welchem Frequenzbereich zu finden ist. Wobei es am Ende natürlich dir gefallen muss 
Und übrigens - Ich habe einen 280€-Kopfhörer und drehe auch ab und zu am Equalizer (Electri-Q poshifopit edition) rum, wenn es mir nicht passt - mir muss es gefallen, und wenn es das tut, dann passt es. 
Also meine Meinung ist, dass das Ergebnis zählt, von daher finde ich einen Equalizer legitim, denn wenn es mir nachher besser gefällt, warum dann nicht.

Mfg, ice


----------

